# Best Theodicy Books



## Jesus is my friend (Sep 1, 2011)

Read Gordon Clark's "God and Evil:The Problem Solved" enjoyed it and agreed with many of his points and thought there must be other good Theodicies out there that are primarily Biblical and not Philosophical (Plantinga's looks great but I don't know if I have what it takes to read it)any thoughts and recommendations will be welcome-thanks a bunch!


----------



## Irish Presbyterian (Sep 1, 2011)

'Evil and the Cross: An Analytical Look at the Problem of Pain' by Henri Blocher.

Also you might find this link helpful:

Reformation Files

It is piece called 'Evil and Theodicy' by Cornelius Van Til.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Sep 2, 2011)

How about this by John Feinberg:
Amazon.com: The Many Faces of Evil (Revised and Expanded Edition): Theological Systems and the Problems of Evil (9781581345674): John S. Feinberg: Books

Or this by Alvin Plantinga:
http://www.amazon.com/God-Freedom-E...7319/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1315022159&sr=8-2


----------



## Irish Presbyterian (Sep 3, 2011)

Plantinga is always excellent and the first name many think of on this topic. Be prepared to trawl through a lot of heady philosophy if you read 'God, Freedom, and Evil'.

I'm not au fait with Feinberg's work but it looks good.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 3, 2011)

PA105


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the input,Great Bahnsen article,are the mp3 audio lectures still available anywhere?


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Sep 3, 2011)

Found the Mp3 for it,it's at Word Mp3's website,never heard this gentleman speak,i'm guessing i'm in for a fine teaching!
19 Problem of Evil GB239 - WordMp3.com


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 3, 2011)

Be careful about the quality. I've downloaded some lectures from Bahnsen before and they audio quality has been awful. But $4 isn't much of a risk.


----------

